# Urdu: شدت پسند



## teaboy

What does *شدت پسند*  mean in this sentence:
*
القائدہ رہنما بدر منصور سمیت 4 شدت پسند جاں بحق ہو گۓ*

Good buddies?  Tough dudes?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> What does شدت پسند  mean in this sentence:
> القائدہ رہنما بدر منصور سمیت 4 شدت پسند جاں بحق ہو گۓ
> 
> Good buddies?  Tough dudes?



*Extremists*. They could also have been both "Good buddies" and "Tough dudes", but I don't have reliable information in this regard.


----------



## teaboy

Thanks, QP!


----------



## teaboy

How would you translate the rest of the sentence:
 القائدہ رہنما بدر منصور سمیت 4 شدت پسند جاں بحق ہو گۓ جبکہ طالبان کمانڈر نے  رائٹرز کو بتایا کہ حملے میں بدر منصور بیوی اور خاندان کے 2 ارکان کے ہمراہ مارا  گیا ہے۔
Al-Qaeda leader Badr Mansour along with 4 extremists perished while Badr  Mansour Bivi and 2 family supporters were killed.

The part about two ارکان کے ہمراہ seems redundant.  I mean, wouldn't _supporters_ be _companions_?  Or does it mean _2 companions of supporters _were killed?


----------



## Qureshpor

..while a taalibaan commander told Reuters that in the attack Badr Mansour has been/was killed with his wife and two (other) members of the family.


----------



## BP.

shiddat pasand
Let me guess: 'who likes greatness/enhancement...'.

However, in the standard media jargon being used, 'extremist/extremophile'.


----------



## marrish

Just on top of Qureshpor SaaHib's very good translation I'd like to add that the last part of your question, _arkaan ke hamraah_ would preferably be _araakiin ke hamraah_. 

Also, _ke hamraah_, one can translate as accompanied by, together with.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Just on top of Qureshpor SaaHib's very good translation I'd like to add that the last part of your question, _arkaan ke hamraah_ would preferably be _araakiin ke hamraah_.
> 
> Also, _ke hamraah_, one can translate as accompanied by, together with.



Thank you for the (undeserved) compliment, marrish SaaHib.

Ref: arkaan vs araakiin. I believe the latter, though used in Urdu, may be wrong. My Arabic dictionary only gives "arkaan" as the plural for "rukn". Platts also is in agreement with this. To support your side of the coin, Kitaabistaan's 20th Century Urdu-English dictionary gives both arkaan and araakiin.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Thank you for the (undeserved) compliment, marrish SaaHib.
> 
> Ref: arkaan vs araakiin. I believe the latter, though used in Urdu, may be wrong. My Arabic dictionary only gives "arkaan" as the plural for "rukn". Platts also is in agreement with this. To support your side of the coin, Kitaabistaan's 20th Century Urdu-English dictionary gives both arkaan and araakiin.


It was not a compliment but the mere statement of the fact, Qureshpor SaaHib.

Of course I'm aware of rukn and arkaan in Arabic, and by no means I meant that arkaan is incorrect; I only said which usage would be preferable to me as per its usage in Urdu. I believe Kitaabistaan reflects the contemporary usage better than Platts does, in this regard. Good point to note, though.

I think if we only refer to different dictionaries, this forum is of no use.


----------



## teaboy

marrish said:


> Just on top of Qureshpor SaaHib's very good translation I'd like to add that the last part of your question, _arkaan ke hamraah_ would preferably be _araakiin ke hamraah_.



You'll have to let the editors of Nawae Waqt know...


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> You'll have to let the editors of Nawae Waqt know...


It is a witty comment, thank, according to their record of many mistakes and spelling errors, they should really get a good editor, which I believe they don't have. 

My remark pertains to the general impression I have, not to _arkaan_, which is correct,

thank you for the reference.


----------



## teaboy

I hope you don't take that comment as a snipe against you -- it was not meant that way! 

As a language learner, it is often difficult to know what is one's own linguistic shortcoming and what is incorrectly or poorly written, and I always assume the former.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> shiddat pasand
> Let me guess: 'who likes greatness/enhancement...'.
> 
> However, in the standard media jargon being used, 'extremist/extremophile'.



Perhaps more like "extremeness-liker", "intensity/severity-lover".


----------



## Faylasoof

_
shiddat pasand_ is used as an alternative to _intehaa pasand_ = extremist!  ... and of course _shiddat pasand_ is very different from _tashaddud pasand _(= tormentor / torturer) although _shiddat_ and _tashaddud_ have the same root Arabic: _sh-d-d_.

_shiddat_ literally means _severity / vehemence / intensity _etc. So _shiddat pasand _literally means "_severity- / vehemence-liker_" and we use it to mean an _extremist_ = _intehaa pasand _- extreme = _intehaa_.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Precisely but since we in urdu don't have a set distinction between good and bad extremism  that too highly infrequent but can be invoked with the suffix phile in english, is it possible to use either without invoking the image of a sinister radicalist instead of someone zealously passionate about something. 

To forcibly give an example shiddat or intiha pasandi say kise ko chahnaa i.e. to adore someone with extremist fervour. Due to the highly emotive quality of the urdu language it seems such twists are palatable.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Secondly if tashaddud pasand is one who likes to torment than what is a masachist who likes being on the receiving end. In this case perhaps we get the urdu equivalent of the  english ravish dilemmna for which the same word can mean two opposing things.


----------



## Faylasoof

Apparently, مساکیت _*masaakiyyat*_  was coined but not commonly used as far as I know. But we can come up with others:

مساکیت _*masaakiyyat*_ = masochism = اذیت پسندی _*aZiyyat pasandii* _= آزارخواهی _*aazaar khwaahii*_ 

مساکی _*masaakii*_ = masochist = اذیت پسند _*aZiyyat pasand*_ = آزارخواه _*aazaar khwaah*_, as opposed to زدہ  اذیت _*aZiyyat zadah *_i.e. someone _unwillingly_subjected to torment / torture.

I like  _*aazaar khwaahii*_  as it is not ambiguous, unlike _*aZiyyat pasandii*_ and for the same reason _*aazaar khaawh*_.

Also  _*aZiyyat khwaah*_, which seems better than _*aZiyyat pasand *_since the latter could also mean _tormenter / torturer_.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wonderful, and the masaakiyaat is just a coinage with the english masochist as the root? Secondly is aazaar synonymous with aziyyat?


----------



## BP.

'shiddat pasand' would be 'intensity-loving'.


----------

